# Just bought a C5 A6!



## colinc1444 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been a member of the Volkswagen community for a long time (Touareg, MK5 Jetta, MK4 Golf, MK6 Jetta GLI, MK7 GTI) but now I think it's time I add an Audi to the mix... it just happened to be my favorite one- 2004 (C5) A6 3.0 Quattro! I'll post pictures tomorrow when we pick it up. Virtually flawless just some minor cosmetic stuff here and there. I can hardly even wait to drive this. I have some questions before I dive into the audi scene. This A6 is going to be the winter car/runabout for whatever, but I've decided that this car is gunna stay as nice as all our other ones. So, right when i bring it home tomorrow I'll be replacing the brakes, missing bumper vents, replacing broken cupholders, mirror, etc. I live in the north, and I hate rust with a passion:laugh: where should I check for rust on this gen A6? On my MK4 it was the fenders. I found loads of spongey foam that caused it to soak up water and rust the metal. sidetracking a little here... haha. also, what are some common problems? it is awesome mechanical wise as of now. just wondering. thanks for reading this, idk how the threads work and i know certain things make people mad when you post in the wrong places etc. :laugh:


----------

